# RR Bushings



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im going to replace my radius rod bushings here in the near future. I was wondering if it is totally necessary to replace the rear RR bushings? Also is there a more wallet friendly option other than the Pedders that are good? I have read about the Noltec bushings failing and seperating. Are Noltec and Lovells the same bushing? I dont mind buying the Pedders if there are no other options but if there are some available of comparable quality for a better price that is what I would prefer going with. Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I went with the Lovells RR bushings, no problems out of mine. I've done HPDE's and canyon twisties, and they are still holding up. It's not necessary replace the rears unless you want to remove as much flex as you can. I replaced all the bushings in the front end.

Here is my threads: http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/front-end-now-99-poly-28625/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm doing Lovells. The full no rub kit is like $350 that includes strut mounts, RR bushing, and all that good stuff.

I'm sticking clear of Pedders are much as possible. Too many reviews from people with parts beign back ordered. No thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovells is the way to go.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool! It seems to be a unanimous decision. Lovells it will be then. Where is the best place to buy from? Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kollar Racing


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Kollar Racing


Thanks! I got them ordered. I cant wait LOL! I have always noticed the car felt a little strange up front when I braked hard and all of the tires wear out on the inside faster than the outside. I think new struts and springs are coming next but im taking it one job at a time.


----------



## kokapops (Jun 22, 2009)

RJ_05GTO said:


> Thanks! I got them ordered. I cant wait LOL! I have always noticed the car felt a little strange up front when I braked hard and all of the tires wear out on the inside faster than the outside. I think new struts and springs are coming next but im taking it one job at a time.




Did you replace them already, How hard was that? What did you order from Kollar
Thanks


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have not installed the RR bushings yet. The weather has not been too good so I havnt hardly drove the car in weeks and I have not been very motivated to install them. I will probably get to them within the next two weeks. I ordered them from Kollar Racing. It looks like a pretty easy install I just need to do it.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I ordered the no rub kit and installed the RR bushings, it was real easy (if you are decently handy or somewhat mechanical), and I installed new struts to go with the bearings and strut bushings. I just had it aligned at the dealer today, it drives very nice, they actually used the RR bushings ability to adjust the caster to spec, it was worth the money. The struts were a bit more difficult to install, but the RR bushings are pretty easy. It took me and my buddy about 6 hours to do everything (struts, bushings, and bearings).


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, when they aligned it, it got rid of the spongy brake feel, and the vibration in the steering wheel that I though was the tire balance.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I finally installed my RR bushings. The install was very easy. I used the standard caster setting. The only issue I had was with the removal of the old RR bushings. I bought two 24mm sockets one standard and one deep. The standard socket was too short and the deep socket was too long so if you are going to do the install you need a mid length socket. I didnt feel like going to the store and looking for one so I cut off about a 1/2'' off of the deep socket with a cutoff disk and everything was gravy after that. The car feels a lot better under hard braking... I would say it is money well spent!


----------

